# Methode zum ändern der Farbe?



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Ich versuche eine Methode zu erstellen, die es mir erlaubt die Farbe meiner Objekte zu ändern. Ich übe gerade mit den 
Beispielprojekten von BlueJ (Picture). Ich klicke auf die Methode getCircle um den Kreis zu haben. Wenn ich jetzt auf die Methode zum Farbwechsel klicke kann ich nur standard Farben wie Black Red usw. eingeben. Ich würde gerne aber Farbcodes eingeben, wie #f0p3l2. 

Wie geht das?


----------



## Mujahiddin (3. Sep 2012)

Dafür müsstest du den Code ändern. Die Methode draw so ändern, dass sie bei Codes diese parst. Wie du solche HTML-Codes jedoch parst, weiß ich nicht.
RGB wäre noch einfach.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Dafür müsstest du den Code ändern. Die Methode draw so ändern, dass sie bei Codes diese parst. Wie du solche HTML-Codes jedoch parst, weiß ich nicht.
> RGB wäre noch einfach.



Dann halt RGB, ich weiß wie man die codes convertiert. Hauptsache eigene Farben^^
Wie würde ich das codieren?


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Sep 2012)

Du kannst dem Konstruktor der Klasse Color einen RGB Wert mitgeben.

Color (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Mujahiddin (3. Sep 2012)

Falls du auf dem Schlauch stehst, wäre es wohl am besten, du zeigst uns deine draw-Methode.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst dem Konstruktor der Klasse Color einen RGB Wert mitgeben.
> 
> Color (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)



Nun ich bin SEHR neu und bin gerade verzweifelt wo ich das angeben soll. Auf dem Bild sieht man, dass color = newColor ist. Muss ich nach newColor suchen und da es eingeben oder wie?






Das ist falsch, also brauche ich einen neuen Ansatz, ich zeige mal die Draw methode.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Falls du auf dem Schlauch stehst, wäre es wohl am besten, du zeigst uns deine draw-Methode.



Es gibt ganz viele "void draw" methoden. Ich finde nicht die richtige.

Das hier ist in der Circle Klasse


----------



## Mujahiddin (3. Sep 2012)

Wenn du die RGB Variante willst, musst du den Code umschreiben. Da führt leider nichts dran vorbei.
Und dass es mehrere draw-Methoden gibt, bezweifle ich. Es kann maximal eine Methode namens 
	
	
	
	





```
draw()
```
 geben pro Klasse.
Wenn eine Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
draw(Xyz xyz)
```
 heißt, interessiert mich die erste Methode.
Du übergibst momentan der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
changeColor
```
 einen 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
. Weißt du, was ein 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 ist? Weißt du, was Klassen sind und kennst du den Unterschied zwischen 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
int
```
? Falls nicht, solltest du das unbedingt nachlesen.
Du kannst einen 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 nicht ohne weiteres in ein 
	
	
	
	





```
int
```
 umwandeln. Vor allem nicht, wenn sie durch Komma getrennt sind.

Außerdem musst du die Variable 
	
	
	
	





```
color
```
 von 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 zu 
	
	
	
	





```
Color
```
 ändern und in deiner Methode den vom Benutzer übergebenen 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
 erkennen und einer Farbe zuordnen (mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
String#split(String)
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
Integer.valueOf(String)
```
)


[EDIT]Lass mich raten: Canvas ist auch eine Klasse in diesem Projekt?
Wieso sind manche Leute so einfallslos und benennen Klassen nach API-Klassen zz

Ich würde sagen du lässt es. Du müsstest deine Canvas-Klasse ändern, damit das klappt.[/EDIT]


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die RGB Variante willst, musst du den Code umschreiben. Da führt leider nichts dran vorbei.
> Und dass es mehrere draw-Methoden gibt, bezweifle ich. Es kann maximal eine Methode namens
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Canvas klasse. Wir machen das gerade in der Schule und ich muss das schaffen 
Ich versteh nur gerade nicht wie die klassen miteinander zusammen hängen. Was müsste ich jetzt in der Canvas Klasse ändern?


----------



## pappawinni (3. Sep 2012)

mit *new* wird eine Instanz (Objekt) einer Klasse erzeugt, aber newColor wäre natürlich was ganz anderes, was auch immer.


```
color = new Color(67,136,240);
```


----------



## Mujahiddin (3. Sep 2012)

Finde in der Canvas-Klasse die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
draw(Circle circle, String color, Ellipse2D)
```
 und poste sie.

[EDIT]@papawini: 
	
	
	
	





```
color
```
 ist vom Typ String und nicht Color, also geht das schon mal gar nicht.[/EDIT]


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Finde in der Canvas-Klasse die Methode
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
/**
     * Draw a given shape onto the canvas.
     * @param  referenceObject  an object to define identity for this shape
     * @param  color            the color of the shape
     * @param  shape            the shape object to be drawn on the canvas
     */
     // Note: this is a slightly backwards way of maintaining the shape
     // objects. It is carefully designed to keep the visible shape interfaces
     // in this project clean and simple for educational purposes.
    public void draw(Object referenceObject, String color, Shape shape)
    {
        objects.remove(referenceObject);   // just in case it was already there
        objects.add(referenceObject);      // add at the end
        shapes.put(referenceObject, new ShapeDescription(shape, color));
        redraw();
    }
```

Aus der Canvas Klasse. Kann keiner weiter helfen?


----------



## pappawinni (3. Sep 2012)

irgendwo gibt es dann wohl ne methode, die den Farb-String in eine Color umsetzt, etwa sowas:


```
public void setForegroundColor(String colorString)
    {
        if(colorString.equals("red")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.red);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("black")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.black);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("blue")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.blue);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("yellow")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.yellow);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("green")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.green);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("magenta")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.magenta);
        }
        else if(colorString.equals("white")) {
            graphic.setColor(Color.white);
        }
        else {
            graphic.setColor(Color.black);
        }
    }
```

und da könnt man sich ja dann ein lilablassgelb reinpfuschen.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> irgendwo gibt es dann wohl ne methode, die den Farb-String in eine Color umsetzt, etwa sowas:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...








Ich hatte es mal versucht, aber nicht geschafft. Kam ein error.
Wie kann ich bei "Eigene Farbe" den rgb code einbauen?


----------



## pappawinni (3. Sep 2012)

hatte ich im Prinzip schon geschrieben.


```
graphic.setColor(new Color(67,136,240));
```


----------



## Spacerat (3. Sep 2012)

Okay, mit "#fxpxlx" kann ich nichts anfangen, evtl. ein Irrtum oder HTML5...
Ansonsten parse ich Farben in HTML-Seiten hiermit, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die vordefinierten Farben Konstanten in der Klasse sind:

```
/**
	 * Parses html color strings like "#9afde4", "marron" aso.
	 * @param value
	 * @return instance of color
	 */
	public static Color parseColor(String value)
	{
		try {
			Color rc = null;
			value = value.trim();
			int rgb;
			if(value.startsWith("#")) {
				rgb = Integer.parseInt(value.substring(1, 7), 16);
				rc = new Color(rgb, false);
			} else if(value.startsWith("rgb")) {
				value.substring(4,value.length() - 1);
				String tmp[] = value.split(",");
				rgb = 0;
				for(int i = 0; i < tmp.length; i++) {
					rgb <<= 8;
					rgb |= (tmp[i].indexOf("%") <= 0)? (int) (Float.parseFloat(tmp[i].substring(0, tmp[i].length() - 1).trim()) * 2.55f) : Integer.parseInt(tmp[i].trim());
				}
				rc = new Color(rgb, false);
			} else {
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("black")) rc = new Color(0, 0, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("maroon")) rc = new Color(128, 0, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("green")) rc = new Color(0, 128, 0)
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("olive")) rc = new Color(128, 128, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("navy")) rc = new Color(0, 0, 128);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("purple")) rc = new Color(128, 0, 128);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("teal")) rc = new Color(0, 128, 128);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("silver")) rc = new Color(192, 192, 192);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("gray")) rc = new Color(128, 128, 128);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("red")) rc = new Color(255, 0, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("lime")) rc = new Color(0, 255, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("yellow")) rc = new Color(255, 255, 0);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("blue")) rc = new Color(0, 0, 255);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("fuchsia")) rc = new Color(255, 0, 255);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("aqua")) rc = new Color(0, 255, 255);
				if(value.equalsIgnoreCase("white")) rc = new Color(255, 255, 255);
			}
			if(rc == null) throw new Throwable();
			return rc;
		} catch(Throwable e) {
			throw new IllegalArgumentException("unkown color description \"" + value + "\"");
		}
	}
```
Die konstanten Farbinformationen weichen aber von der Namensgebung her vom Java-Standard ab und stellen stattdessen HTML-Standard dar.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> hatte ich im Prinzip schon geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Danke seehr!!! Hat geklappt!


----------



## pappawinni (3. Sep 2012)

Also ich hätt ja das Rot nicht einfach überschrieben, sondern halt noch ne Farbe dazu gebaut.
Im Übrigen gibt es für "Vielen Dank" zwar keinen Knopf, aber immerhin den für ein "Danke".
Den kann man durchaus benutzen.


----------



## boostshock (3. Sep 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hätt ja das Rot nicht einfach überschrieben, sondern halt noch ne Farbe dazu gebaut.
> Im Übrigen gibt es für "Vielen Dank" zwar keinen Knopf, aber immerhin den für ein "Danke".
> Den kann man durchaus benutzen.



Finde keinen.


----------



## pappawinni (3. Sep 2012)

naja, also bei jedem Beitrag ist doch rechts unten ein Button mit nem Daumen nach oben, wo "Danke" drauf steht.
Na immerhin hast du ja den Knopf für "Thema erledigt" gefunden.


----------



## bone2 (4. Sep 2012)

richtig weiter würde es hier gehen:

finde diese klasse ShapeDescription:

```
new ShapeDescription(shape, color)
```
dahin wird deine Farbe weitergereicht und dann vlt auch endlich in Color umgesetzt


----------

